# New Copy and Paste Issues



## KevPlaysSax (Jan 25, 2022)

This has never happened to me before in the past, but I’m finding that when I copy and paste selected measures, it ends up deleting the bars after the paste. Here‘s a visual example if I’m not making much sense. Has anyone else dealt with this, and does anyone have any solutions? I tried restarting my iPad but that did nothing.
View attachment RPReplay_Final1643161616.mp4


----------



## prasad_v (Jan 25, 2022)

I reported this a few days back and they plan to fix it in the upcoming release


----------



## KevPlaysSax (Jan 25, 2022)

prasad_v said:


> I reported this a few days back and they plan to fix it in the upcoming release


That’s good to hear. Thanks.


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 18, 2022)

Has this been fixed for you in the latest updates?


----------



## KevPlaysSax (Feb 18, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> Has this been fixed for you in the latest updates?


Yes, thankfully!


----------

